# Plow For 2001 Dodge Ram Off-road



## 01 DODGE 1500 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking For A Plow For My 01 Ram W/ Off-road Package, Any Suggestions


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I have a 3 year old Meyer's STP 7.5' Poly Plow complete with E47 power unit, Saber Lights with complete harness & modules, Touch Pad controls, Excellent condition, never used commercially, just private driveway, $1750 without Mounting Carton. I have a chevy Mounting Carton if you want to have it modified to fit your Dodge for another $150

Give me a call 508 753 6617 if your interested


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Blizzard 760lt is a great choice. I had one on my 04 1500 and loved it. I sold it (it was 1 year old) with mount and all wiring for $2000.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

id go with a 7.5 meyers or 7.5 rd series fisher


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

01 DODGE 1500 said:


> Looking For A Plow For My 01 Ram W/ Off-road Package, Any Suggestions


i have a curtis pro series 7 1/2 with the famous hitch & run system. its 2 years old, and will fit 02 - 04 ram 1500(not sure about 01). im in fayetteville, and loojking for 2500/BEST offer.


----------



## 01 DODGE 1500 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks but a 02 plow wont fit a 01. I called and priced a Meyer 7.5 today, place around here wants $5260.00 installed, does that sound right


1988 dodger ramcharger 7.5ft fisher 
2001 dodge ram 1500 off-road
1968 camaro
1983 camaro z28 crossfire


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

no thats way to much i also run a curtis plow i love it should be in 3000 range


----------



## 01 DODGE 1500 (Oct 2, 2006)

yea I thought that was quite steep, well a small town guy I guess was trying to make a buck at the consumers expense, thats a pretty steep mark-up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if you dont mine the ride check burquip equipment there in new york i dont have a number but they have a web site


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

01 DODGE 1500 said:


> Thanks but a 02 plow wont fit a 01. I called and priced a Meyer 7.5 today, place around here wants $5260.00 installed, does that sound right
> 
> 1988 dodger ramcharger 7.5ft fisher
> 2001 dodge ram 1500 off-road
> ...


That is a bit steep, typically New they are approx $3600 + Tax and install generally runs $300-$500

I priced mine for half of new, I don't think that's too bad for three year old hardley used plow.

Dodge mounting cartons can be found for $2-$300 So if you want to save a few bucks, give me a call 508 753 6617

Jay


----------



## 01 DODGE 1500 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Jay (nascar 24) any chance you would trade for a 1988 dodge ramcharger with a 7.5ft fisher plow.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry 

I got enough old iron kicking around all ready, lol

Jay


----------



## 01 DODGE 1500 (Oct 2, 2006)

yes Jay we definatly have something in common, I accumulated more stuff over the years than I can handle


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Dodge 1500 No Sweat!*

:waving: 1500,
I push with an 01' 1500 Dodge. I've got a Western 7' 6" Uni-mount. The original owner of the truck put on a set of timbrens and HD shocks. I added some 
Cooper 265-75R16 10 ply tires. I like my Coopers  Whatever you decide I wouldn't go with anything bigger the a 7 1/2' plow. If you want it a little bigger you can add a set of wings. They give you an added 15 - 20" ? something like that. Go luck :salute:

Pale Rider


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

01 DODGE 1500 said:


> Thanks but a 02 plow wont fit a 01. I called and priced a Meyer 7.5 today, place around here wants $5260.00 installed, does that sound right


Lots of money for that set up, Knock a grand off that for a snoway, with down pressure and wireless remote. installed


----------

